# Haven't been on in awhile. :/



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been so busy that I haven't been able to keep up with the site, but things are finally slowing down so I can. I have had 20 kids so far, with 6 more does due, but I'm getting about a two-week break, which is much needed!  I hope everyone is having a good kidding season and I hope to keep up with the forum more now.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Was wondering about you and the goaties--nice to have you back!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Whoa that's a lot. Have you gotten does? Are they all doing well? I hope it is all fine. Sounds exhausting to me. I have 12 on the ground and 2 or 3 left, still not sure. Even that has been exhausting. Good luck with all yours.

Jan


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you! And I have def. had a doe year, which is a nice break from my bad buck luck! lol. All the kids are crazy, fat, and happy, just like babies should be lol.  I've had such an easy kidding season so far (knock on wood :roll: ) with only one assisted delivery, so I'm very happy with everyones progress so far!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That sounds really great!

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to see you back!! Now....during your break I know we'd love to see your babies!! Congrats on healthy deliveries with prayers that the next 6 do just as well :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I only own 6! LOL

glad to see you back


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Right now I would love to only own 6 lol. And when they decide to stop squirming all the time I'll take pictures lol. This batch is the jumpiest, most active, and overly friendly bunch I've had in a long time lol.... Oh boy. :roll: :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well my number is growing but I will be keeping it under 10 for sure - my mom thinks 6 is plenty but I have some doe kids I want to keep this year


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...you have been quite busy.... glad to see you back.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

